# Hoyt Vantage LTD vs. Bowtech Brigadier



## Macs (Dec 16, 2007)

I am thinking about getting one of these two bows. I am a lifelong longbow shooter and want to try something different. I shoot 3 under and gap shoot. Any info about these two bows would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Todd.


----------



## Macs (Dec 16, 2007)

leaning more towards the Brigadier. I want to shoot a ripcord or ultra drop away rest. anybody out there to give me some knowledge on the Brigadier?


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

I think you would personally get better responses if it were Vantage LTD VS Bowtech Constitution. I hear the Constitution is much better than the Brigadier. I owned a Brigadier & actually ended up liking it, but, it wasn't worth hardly anything when I tried to sell it. 

You can occasionally get a brand new Constitution on ebay for $300. I almost bought one a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## ebutler (Nov 26, 2008)

Your going to be giving up speed for forgiveness if you go with the LTD.I like my LTD alot and shoot it pretty good compaired to a shorter 40-41" cam bow.


----------



## lizardbow (Jun 3, 2005)

Macs said:


> I am thinking about getting one of these two bows. I am a lifelong longbow shooter and want to try something different. I shoot 3 under and gap shoot. Any info about these two bows would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Todd.


Since you are a lifelong longbow shooter I think it would be a much easier transition to shoot the LTD with wheels. Big difference between wheels with a bit of valley vs. aggressive cams with little to no valley. Having said that I did shoot my Constitution pretty well. It took some tinkering to get the draw length where I wanted. I have one I'd let go a good price to if your interested.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1123297


----------



## AReric (Mar 6, 2010)

Macs said:


> I am thinking about getting one of these two bows. I am a lifelong longbow shooter and want to try something different. I shoot 3 under and gap shoot. Any info about these two bows would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Todd.


My case is the opposite. I've shot compound for years now and picked up a longbow recently. Shooting 3 under and trying gap! :dog1:


----------



## Macs (Dec 16, 2007)

I am a lefty.


----------

